# Des chansons se reproduisent sur mon Ipod !



## Seventy (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour !

Je suis nouvelle venue, je possède un ipod nano 3ème génération.
C'est mon premier ipod, je ne maîtrise pas bien l'engin :

Sur Itunes j'ai ajouté plusieurs chansons d'un même album une à une, dans le cover flow d'Itunes pas de problème ses chansons sont bien représentée par la pochette de l'album et en un seul exemplaire.

Mais une fois synchronisé, sur mon ipod chaque chanson de cet album est représentée dans Coverflow, je me retrouve avec 12 "pochettes" en plus de la pochette de l'album normal.Et chaque album clone contient les 12 chansons.Alors que d'habitude je n'ai pas trop de soucis.

C'est très étrange et peu pratique.Comment résoudre le soucis ? Sur Itunes tout est normal ! :rose:


----------



## elsueco (12 Mars 2008)

tu vas dans iTunes tu selection a gauche le dossier musique (celui dans lequel il y a toute les musiques)
et ta tu fais: présentation>afficher les élements en double>tu t'amuse a supprimer une à une les pistes en double
ATTENTION: dans la liste des doubles tu ne supprimes qu'une des deux chansons en double sinon tu supprimeras tout.

aprés tu syncronise ton ipod.

CONSEIL: pour ajouter de la musique dans iTunes ne les rajoutes pas une à une, tu fais juste un glisser deposser du dossier contenant les musiques que tu veux rajouter dans la liste de lecture d'iTunes


----------



## Seventy (12 Mars 2008)

C'est fait mais je n'ai pas d'éléments en double. :mouais:
Alors pourquoi j'ai plusieurs pochettes dans coverflow ?!

J'ai tenté quelque chose : j'ai réunni toutes mes chansons de cet album qui étaient en vrac dans un dossier, j'ai supprimé ces chansons de mon ipod : j'ai synchronisé puis j'ai fais "ajouter dossier" et hop.
Seulement maintenant les 12 musiques sont divisées comme faisant partie de 3 albums complètement différents.
Pourtant dans informations tout est remplit exactement preil et les chansons ne veulent pas se regrouper sous le même album !!

Que faire ?

===> Voila encore autre chose : je souhaite ajouter une seule chanson à un album déjà existant je fais "importer" mais rien ne se passe : la chanson n'apparait pas dans Itunes.
J'ai que des problèmes.


----------

